# front flip or backflip?



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

i want to be able to flip in the worst way now. which flip is recommended to try first?

backflips seem easier but they also look like they are more dangerous and require more speed and air. if i frontflip on a small jump, it wouldnt really hurt to land on my back but it just seems awkward trying to flip forward.

idk let me know what u guys recommend or what u did on ur first time


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol i accidentally did half of a backflip today. Seems like as long as you commit you should be able to do it. I was just too fast on a jump that was heading too upward and misjudged it. Put too much weight on my back foot and next thing i know im upside down in the air.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

Let me start by saying I can't do either on a snowboard. I would think a backflip would be easier, however the consequences of not landing are much higher because you could really mess up your neck or you'll land on your chest and possibly break some ribs. Front flip would be very awkward, I would imagine.


----------



## jardo56 (Mar 6, 2009)

I would think frontflips and/or backflips are reserved for people who either have access to a trampoline, or have some serious guts with a dash of stupidity to just go ahead and try it out on the hill without practice.

I would also love to learn how to do backflips, but I think the consequences are just too high given that I don't think I've ever pulled one off since I was about 9 years old (that's 16 years ago) on my friends trampoline.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Frontflips are slightly easier but both are hard. Frontflips really arent that hard they just take ALOT of commitment and balls. Now i've only actually done a couple of frontflips and i always did them in a little pow or spring slush because it's slightly more forgiving. For a frontflip, find a small jump. As u go up the jump shift your weight back and then quickly jump forward as u hit the lip, this will give u momentum. The way i practiced is by doing cartwheels because thats basically the same feeling except u don't use your hands. In my opinion, they aren't really as fun as they are scary and a nice 360 or even just a shifty looks a lot better.


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

They're both easy to learn . . . in the right conditions. Make shure you have a soft landing so it won't hurt much if you land on your head. then just give er. 
I haven't attempted a front flip off a jump before, they're easy to do off cliffs though. Backflips are very simple and once you land a few you'll be able to do them off almost anything that gives you enough air.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

You should probably clarify what type of flip your talking about as they're often mixed up. Are you talking flips in the barrel roll way, or "cartwheel" style?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

how do i do a barrel roll


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

okay, the trampoline theory is out the window. i used to be able to backflip on a trampoline but i couldnt frontflip on them at all. but yesterday i decided to try a frontflip on my snowboard and landed it on about my 5th attempt. im going to try backflips next weekend.


----------

